

 Why are 28/30 of the Top articles about the same thing? - hayksaakian
http://imgur.com/JA4RBKb

======
EvanMiller
Because for the first time, there is _documentary_ evidence of massive
government spying on the United States population. Until this week it was all
hearsay from whistleblowers and unnamed sources.

Because we care about individual rights and believe that no one should have
access to our private communications without our permission.

Because we're at a critical juncture in world history, and one of the roads
ahead leads to the unprecedented concentration of power in just a few hands.

~~~
hayksaakian
I certainly agree with what you said, by my comment was more of a meta post
rather than regarding this particular topic. The same thing happened when
Steve Jobs died.

At a glance, there seem to be 4 or 5 unique aspects to this story that appear
on the front page, despite multiple sources parroting each other.

~~~
fianchetto
> The same thing happened when Steve Jobs died.

People and events resonate with, move or touch other people.

Most other people, I should say.

------
jacquesm
I guess because even the most skeptical people can no longer deny what is in
front of their eyes. What surprises me most is that this is even news at all.

------
27182818284
It hit a nerve about what this community cares about. That isn't that
surprising, though, right? We also routinely have posts about the TSA,
cryptography, and other security topics.

~~~
hayksaakian
I understand the issues with the specific topics, but how much new/unique
value does having 28 submissions about the _same_ thing have?

This is one of those outrage things I take it?

~~~
CyberDroiD
You are outraged, check.

------
cookingrobot
It's good to reward the media with pageviews when they write about important
topics.

------
xauronx
Just made a post about this very same thing (deleted it btw.) I'm not THAT
interested in the NSA bs, and if I was I certainly wouldn't need a separate
post for every news organization that covers the topic.

------
usaphp
Looks like HN readers are just fighting for karma with these posts :(

------
anigbrowl
Herd effect. Happens every few months when enough of the stars align.

------
CyberDroiD
Answer: Reports on surveillance of Americans fuel debate over privacy,
security.

DURR!

